# kara hummer boat



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

was looking at building this for this season

read on some other forums that the plans might not be able to be ordered or people didnt know if he still sold these

if i someone could answer this for me or possibly sell me there plans i would greatly appreachate it. 

thanks


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

can i get an opinion at least on if i should go ahead and try to order it?


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Hang in there for awhile, if someone has any info they will post up for ya.
I just did a google search and came up with this link ? It might give you some answers ?

[ame="http://www.icefishingmichigan.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2732103"]Looking for boat plans... - The Michigan Sportsman Forums[/ame]


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I could draw you up some up I got a design in mind for that style boat how long you want it?

It is basically a kayak but a bit wider. Should be able to push pole it well.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Raisinrat you kno I just might have to take you up on that offer sometime. Have you hurd of the devlin boats? If you go to there website for some reason it says for materials is thousand of dollars. I just didn't understand why this was.

I'm actually probably going to go with the duckhunter model boat from www.gatorboats.com

That boat is right around the size and length that I could actually use it for and only is around 500 to build.

I just didn't know why that boat is around that price when the devlin boats are thousands of dollars?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

It is the type of construction. If is a plywood boat they can be made very cheaply. But if it it strip construction that can get pricey. It all comes down to the wood you use and the style of how you are building it. I got a pretty simple design in mind that is pretty close to Karma hummer. there is a ton of options out there for boat design.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

If you are interested in buying a gator boat already built, I have one that another forum member (thedude) built. I bought it from him and just don't have time to use it. I have been going to list it for sale but haven't gotten to it yet. I could package it with a trailer and an older 5 hp motor or just the boat. If you are interested, shoot me an email and I'll send pictures.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> It is the type of construction. If is a plywood boat they can be made very cheaply. But if it it strip construction that can get pricey. It all comes down to the wood you use and the style of how you are building it. I got a pretty simple design in mind that is pretty close to Karma hummer. there is a ton of options out there for boat design.


That's the thing from what I read there both plywood and then fiberglassed over. I just need to learn basic designing of boat then ill will draw up my own. What's the design your drawing up look like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Think karma, Momarsh, kayak and layout boat


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> Think karma, Momarsh, kayak and layout boat


That will look pretty good. So your putting a motor on it I take it? Building it out of plywood?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I was talking about the idea for your boat design not the one I am working on for myself lol. Thats going to be a secret for a little bit longer lol


----------



## smithsc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been fooling around building boats for about 4 years now. I think that if you can drown where you'll hunt, buy a professionally designed plan. Same idea with adding a motor of any size. There are some pretty significant design/engineering questions in both cases. If your going to float accross a 1 foot deep cut corn field, a wooden box would work.

My advice: Carefully define your actual needs and budget. If you can do this clearly on paper, I'm quite sure the best design will pop out. A good deal on a used aluminum canoe would be cheaper though. I picked up a sportspal for $350.00.

When it comes to materials, you get what you pay for. You pay for the longevity and ease of working with the material. 

Gator boats are based on lumber yard materials with a simple assembly process. Boats anyone can build. The materails everyone can get at a local lumber yard. (1X4 pine and ABX plywood to be specific.) When you start substituting high end materials the weight can drop and the durablility increases.

Devlin boats are designed to be the top of the line for very specific needs. For instance, Devlin has a 10' design that can be powered by a good size motor is really easy to blend into a shoreline, and is very comfortable for a few dozen decoys and a small retriever. Devlin builders tend to build boats for a lifetime of use. Devlin uses high end marine plywood, epoxy, and fiberglass cloth.

Also consider the hours you will put into the build. Some guys have tons of extra time, some guys don't. 

Feel free to PM me, I check back every few days or so.

Good luck and have fun. Building boats is very enjoyable.

Scott


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I think finally found a great supplier of wood for the boats. Only problem hour and half away but still cheaper then having it delivered by them by a lot. And the best prices I have seen for the thickness I have been looking at. I mean really good!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> I think finally found a great supplier of wood for the boats. Only problem hour and half away but still cheaper then having it delivered by them by a lot. And the best prices I have seen for the thickness I have been looking at. I mean really good!


Do share. I need to pick up a sheet of 3/4 and am down state for the next few days.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

http://www.myduckboatplans.com/


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I couldn't decide so I ordered the gator duck hunter boat plans and the kara plans. Let's hope he's still making them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

I built a Kara a few years ago following the plans from Mr. Leonard. I had never built a boat before but was able to complete it in about a week doing 95% of the work myself. The plans are great and easy to follow and you end up with a really nice boat. I think my total expense with fiberglass and resin was around $350.
I had toyed with the idea of designing my own boat based on some ideas I had seen online and in books. After building the Kara, I am very happy that I followed a good set of plans. You are able to finish that project in a short time and the final product is very solid and functional.
Good luck with the build and feel free to PM if you have any questions about the Kara boat/build process.

My Kara is the front boat in this pic. I did build a small transom on mine capable of holding an electric trolling motor.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I built a Hummer last year...stable, but ended up being heavier than I expected (I did use a thicker plywood on the botom). 

If you are building one, I would add the additional top supports like this web site explains...
http://www.angelfire.com/ultra/edaskew/sneakboat2.html and then go lighter on the plywood (use Luan). Once assembled, a thicker fiberglass will protect the thinner wood. I built my bottom of the boat as described in this build along.

Here is another web site...
http://karaboat.tripod.com/page8.html

The real expense is the fiberlass and resin. West Systems is great, but costs an arm and a leg to use. I found US Composites worked well at half the cost. http://www.uscomposites.com/epoxy.html


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

tstu2 said:


> I built a Hummer last year...stable, but ended up being heavier than I expected (I did use a thicker plywood on the botom).
> 
> If you are building one, I would add the additional top supports like this web site explains...
> http://www.angelfire.com/ultra/edaskew/sneakboat2.html and then go lighter on the plywood (use Luan). Once assembled, a thicker fiberglass will protect the thinner wood. I built my bottom of the boat as described in this build along.
> ...


Ok thanks. Those webistes help a lot. What is the different between those 2 epoxys? Are the plans to make them detailed as far as what to use and what is all that. I'm very new to boat building and don't kno anything about epoxy, resin, or anything of that nature. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

no not that much detail in the plans when it comes to fiberglassing and the epoxy. I have played around a little with that stuff in the past, so that helped. 
The West system Epoxy is touted as the "best". I do not know that much, but in talking with some fiberglassing specialist, what West does is thins the epoxy to allow it to soak into the wood, giving you a good bond. I used both. Started with West, and then when I used a gallon of the expensive stuff, switched to US Composite. the West mixture is thinner (not a big difference), but I am not sure how much that will make a differrence for me. 
Two ways of looking at these projects. build them cheap and paint them, knowing they will need to be resurfaced (but donen cheaply), or spend the extra money in the epoxy and fiberglass in hopes that it lasts a lot longer.

Not a difficult project to do (I had to soak the chines in water to get them to bend without breaking), and half the fun of this project is in the build. Shooting the first duck out of your boat is the next best thing.

Here is my Hummer...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I am interested in the plans too. 

As far as Epoxy goes, the biggest difference in West and other brands is typically strength. West offers some of the best flexural and tensile strengths in the industry. 

Remember, you need to compare apple to apples. When the mix ratio is different it affects strength significantly. So if you take the West with slow hardener and read the properties, and take the West with the fast hardener, you will see differences in properties. Now compare different brands with the same mix ratio. The picture will begin to develop for you. 

Also, if you can afford it, use a Kevlar/Carbon weave instead of fiberglass. Much lighter, and a TON stronger. You might find your boat will last a lot longer, and take the abuse much better. 

So if anyone has the plans to that last picture, let me know, I am interested in building one. I don't have many race boats to build right now.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

go to the website, plans can be ordered for $30.00

http://www.myduckboatplans.com/


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I just ordered a set.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

tstu2 said:


> no not that much detail in the plans when it comes to fiberglassing and the epoxy. I have played around a little with that stuff in the past, so that helped.
> The West system Epoxy is touted as the "best". I do not know that much, but in talking with some fiberglassing specialist, what West does is thins the epoxy to allow it to soak into the wood, giving you a good bond. I used both. Started with West, and then when I used a gallon of the expensive stuff, switched to US Composite. the West mixture is thinner (not a big difference), but I am not sure how much that will make a differrence for me.
> Two ways of looking at these projects. build them cheap and paint them, knowing they will need to be resurfaced (but donen cheaply), or spend the extra money in the epoxy and fiberglass in hopes that it lasts a lot longer.
> 
> ...



So you say that us composite is the strong of the two? I'm not to worried about weight so that won't be an issue for me. The main thing I want is one that is very durable and tuff.

What would you say is best to learn about and how to that? Google how to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I do not have enough experience to say if US 
Composite is better or stronger than West systems. I switched to US composite for the cost savings only.

Most boat shops that sell West will have books and tutorials on how to apply...just ask. Most people will get you started with some sound advice.


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

tstu2 said:


> I do not have enough experience to say if US
> Composite is better or stronger than West systems. I switched to US composite for the cost savings only.
> 
> Most boat shops that sell West will have books and tutorials on how to apply...just ask. Most people will get you started with some sound advice.


Ok sounds good have get something on that. I'm in the brownstown / flat rock area. Is there any boat shops by me that you think might carry that stuff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

http://westsystem.com/ss/where-to-buy/


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

tstu2 said:


> http://westsystem.com/ss/where-to-buy/


thanks tstu2. You've been helping me a lot with this so far, i appreciate it, as well with the rest of you


----------

